# Blogwarts



## Rap Daniel (Dec 7, 2018)

*I GOT A LETTER!*

Guys! I got a letter from Hogwarts School of Witchcraft and Wizardry! They invited me to learn magic! I'm so excited to arrive! I'm on the Hogwarts Express now.

I really hope Draco's still enrolled so I can embarass him. He's such a brat!

I've also been practicing a few simple spells.

*Spells I've learned so far:*

Lumos. It enlightens my wand.


----------



## Rap Daniel (Dec 8, 2018)

Spoiler: OOC Comment



Notice: You guys can leave comments, you know. I won't mind criticism either if it doesn't go over the top.


----------



## Rap Daniel (Dec 8, 2018)

I had an amazing first day! I got sorted into Hufflepuff and I learned 2 more spells! Holidays are coming up the week after next and I'm so excited to practice my magic!

*Spells I've learned today:*

Wingardium Leviosa. It levitates stuff.
Expelliarmus. Harry's signature spell.


----------



## Rap Daniel (Dec 13, 2018)

Spoiler: BLOG UPDATE



Update: New schedule. I will be posting weekly every Saturday starting today. This new schedule will allow me to have time to come up with ideas, research spells, potions etc. and figure out what Rap should do.


----------



## Rap Daniel (Dec 13, 2018)

> Update on the new schedule: I will, however post updates for "Important things" like learning an advanced spell, getting punished for something severe, to reveal a secret, or meeting a well-known or famous person like Harry Potter.


----------



## Rap Daniel (Dec 13, 2018)

[SOMETHING AWESOME HAPPENED!]

Today, I met Ron! He told me all about Harry's adventures, his own adventures, and even taught me a cool spell!

Spell I learned today: Accio. It makes things fly towards you.


----------



## Rap Daniel (Dec 15, 2018)

This week didn't go so well... Everyone's afraid of me! What should I do, guys??

I heard Snape saying I'm too dangerous too!

Spells I learned this week:

Accio, Episkey and Brackium Emendo.


----------



## Rap Daniel (Jan 19, 2019)

*I got the Elder Wand!!!
*
Well, not really. It's a replica of it, but it's accurate enough in appearance to spook Malfoy, so I'm happy enough with it. 

But guess what else?

*I can conjure a Patronus already!
*
This time it's true! I have a Utahraptor Patronus! It's so awesome!
I used it today on Draco Malfoy, and then said that I mistook him for a Dementor.
The look on his face, hahaha!! So worth the 10 points docked from Hufflepuff in my opinion..

Spells I learned this week:

Expecto Patronum | We all know what that does.
Stupefy | It's quite stupefying!
Lumos Maxima | What a bright idea!


----------



## Rap Daniel (Jan 19, 2019)

> About my absence of posts, I was both busy and on hiatus for the holidays. Sorry for keeps you waiting! Expect more blog posts every weekend when I get the chances!


----------



## KittyKat805 (Jan 23, 2019)

This is actually kinda cool XD I don’t know how I found this, but I kinda like that I did


----------



## Rap Daniel (Jan 23, 2019)

KittyKat805 said:


> This is actually kinda cool XD I don’t know how I found this, but I kinda like that I did





Spoiler: OOC Comment



Thank you for liking Blogwarts! Feel free to comment whenever you'd like, and enjoy the magical mischief!


----------



## Universe (Jan 26, 2019)

Hello


----------



## Rap Daniel (Jan 27, 2019)

Spoiler: Acknowledging the late post



Honestly, I just didn't have time. I'm going to post soon though!


----------



## Universe (Jan 27, 2019)

Ok


----------



## Rap Daniel (Jan 27, 2019)

*sigh* Snape gave me an essay today, 800 words, due tomorrow!! I'm really getting why Harry hates him so much... I'm so going to fail this..

But on a happier note, next weekend is a Hogsmeade visit! I can't wait for it! Yes it'll affect my posting, but don't worry! I'll try to post both days on how it goes!


Spells I've learned this week

Bombarda | Pretty powerful!
Riddikulus | Riddikulusly funny!
The "Water to Rum" charm| A favorite of Jack Sparrow!


----------



## Universe (Jan 27, 2019)

Oooohhhh I Hate Snape


----------



## Rap Daniel (Feb 4, 2019)

Spoiler: Cannot post for a while



I was grounded for a month for reasons I am unwilling to explain. My parents also discovered my FA account and they aren't happy because of the 18+ stuff. (Not in my gallery!) so I can't post here for a while. Hopefully I can figure out why disabling Email notifications didn't stop them from being sent.


----------



## Universe (Feb 4, 2019)

aw


----------



## Rap Daniel (Feb 12, 2019)

Spoiler: Good news!



I might be able to post on my birthday, since it falls on a Saturday and my grounding may be lifted for that day! Although we have plans to possibly go to the new Frankies Fun Park that was just opened, I may still have time to post! See you guys on Saturday! I can't wait to see the art people drew for me, as well! Info on that here: forums.furaffinity.net: Birthday's around the corner!


----------



## Rap Daniel (Feb 16, 2019)

It's my birthday guys!! I got amazing gifts too, like Ace Combat 7, LEGO Jurassic World(game), and all the Muggle books about Harry Potter! And, I learned some awesome spells!

Geminio, the wizard form of copy and paste!

Protego! A forcefield!

I even got to create a custom spell: Anthrus! It's used with Transfiguration spells to make the change be into anthro! (e.g. "Anthrus Draconifors!") I used it on myself yesterday and spooked Malfoy so bad, hahaha! He was soooo mad when he found out it was me!

Also, remember my essay Snape assigned me? Well, after a sleepless night of writing, I got an E for "Exceeds Expectations!" I'm really proud of myself for that!

And, even crazier is that I can Apparate now! *happy dino scree's*


----------



## KittyKat805 (Feb 18, 2019)

Yee! Sounds cool! Wish I could Apparate! Lucky...


----------



## Rap Daniel (Feb 18, 2019)

KittyKat805 said:


> Yee! Sounds cool! Wish I could Apparate! Lucky...


Maybe someone could teach you?


----------



## KittyKat805 (Feb 19, 2019)

Ankyloren2 said:


> Maybe someone could teach you?


I’d love to learn!
I could add it to the list of talents! It’s not a long list... but I hope to grow it!
Here:
Plays various percussion instruments
Can sing several Vocaloid songs in Japanese
Professional at annoying younger siblings
Great at insults and comebacks


----------



## Rap Daniel (Feb 24, 2019)

KittyKat805 said:


> I’d love to learn!
> I could add it to the list of talents! It’s not a long list... but I hope to grow it!
> Here:
> Plays various percussion instruments
> ...


Malfoy would hate you! I love it!


----------



## Rap Daniel (Feb 25, 2019)

I'm on the Quidditch team!

Apparently, a wizard worked at Jurassic World, my birthplace(That's why I lack feathers), and sent me a Nimbus 2001! Shoutout to him!
So now I play wizard soccer, YAAAY!


And apparently, my Boggart is a deep pit that I'm suspended over.  (fear of heights) I filled it with plastic balls though.
First use of Riddikulus, though!


----------



## Universe (Feb 25, 2019)

Hey buddy


----------



## Rap Daniel (Apr 27, 2019)

Sorry for my inactivity! The Hufflepuff Quidditch captain wanted me to have tons of practice, and what with my homework (the stack is like a foot high!), I couldn't find any time to post! Oh and for those wondering, I asked the headmaster to have the "Muggle devices go haywire" enchantment lifted for my phone. Of course I had to explain what a phone was, but he understood and lifted the enchantment for me! Now for the post!

Well, bad news. I lost my first match against Ravenclaw.. 210 to 50. (The Ravenclaw seeker caught the Snitch, so it was 150 points added to Ravenclaw's 60.) I was doing great as Chaser, though. I scored 30 of the 50 points Hufflepuff got! I just can't believe that Ravenclaw beater cheated (He hit someone with his bat) and got away with it! But, he'll probably get kicked off anyway. As for new spells, I learned Draconifors(sometimes I use it on a pillow to have a pet dragon for a bit), Depulso, and Priori Incantato, and I learned about Nifflers, complements of Hagrid. (Yeah, he still teaches here!)
Summer vacation is coming up soon, but don't worry! I'll keep posting on big events in the Muggle world! (translation: when I do something awesome in video games)


----------



## Moar Krabs (Apr 27, 2019)

Lmao this is by far the best thread in the history of this site


----------



## Rap Daniel (Apr 27, 2019)

Moar Krabs said:


> Lmao this is by far the best thread in the history of this site


Thanks! But can I have MOAR COMPLIMENTS? XD jk


----------



## Moar Krabs (Apr 27, 2019)

Ankyloren2 said:


> Thanks! But can I have MOAR COMPLIMENTS? XD jk


Perhaps you will. But in the mean time, learn some spells


----------



## Universe (Apr 27, 2019)

Learn a spell that can summon me


----------



## Rap Daniel (May 4, 2019)

Well, not too much happened this week. Although Hagrid gave me a little pet project (quite literally) and let me take care of an Occamy(cute little snake-bird things!) for extra credit. So far, I've named him "Petrie", after Petrie from The Land Before Time, and he's really started to grow on me. (a few Slytherins made fun of me for it, though.) As for new spells, I just practiced a few spells I already knew, Haha!

I'll post again next week!


----------



## Rap Daniel (May 9, 2019)

GUYS! GUYS! YOU'LL NEVER BELIEVE THIS!

Harry Potter is visiting Hogwarts tomorrow to teach everyone about his adventures! I think Hermione might come as well! Oh, BOY I'm excited!! Maybe he could give me Quidditch pointers, so that I could someday be a Seeker like him!


----------



## Rap Daniel (May 11, 2019)

Guys.. I bent my wand.. I was getting into my bed, when my knee hit something and CRACK! My wand got bent.. Hopefully it's reparable... But everything else was great, Petrie's(the Occamy that Hagrid assigned me to take care of) really showing affection towards me, nuzzling my hand and slithering all over me, haha! And I also applied to swap my position on the Hufflepuff Quidditch team to Seeker, and it was accepted! So far I'm doing great catching Muggle golf balls in practice! No new spells this week, but I did learn how to brew the Drought of Living Death potion. Not my idea of helpful, though.

See you guys next week.


----------



## Rap Daniel (May 18, 2019)

Hey guys! So, last week was fun. Let's see.. I got detention with Snape for roasting Draco, but it wasn't too bad. I just had to create a really hard to make potion with NO flaws whatsoever. (he can really be a jerk, huh?) But I spread a little joke around the Hufflepuffs and Gryffindors to get back at him: Severus Snivelus Snifferus Slitherus Spiderus Snaperus Sneverus Snape!
*laughs my tail off*

Oh and Quidditch news, a game is coming up, Hufflepuff vs Ravenclaw. Wish me luck!

New spells

Herbifors! At least you'll smell nice.
Lumos Solem! Have I already learned that?
Flipendo! Nice flip bro!


----------



## Rap Daniel (May 25, 2019)

We won the Quidditch game, 190 to 60! I did great as Seeker, some people are even calling me "Rap Potter!" Although the Captain of our team got hit in the chest with a Bludger. I hope he's okay!

Oh, and I'm going to Hogsmeade next weekend, so I won't be able to post 'til next Monday!

New spells are mostly reviews of old spells, like Riddikulus and Stupefy.


----------



## Rap Daniel (May 31, 2019)

End of term exams are tomorrow, I'll be posting to tell you guys my results!
Honestly, I'm really expecting a T in History of Magic. Haha, I'm sure we can all agree that history is _boring_, even in the Wizarding World!


And I'll be creating another thread for Rap's summer break.
It'll be called Rap's Summer Blog. Look out for that!


----------



## Rap Daniel (Jun 1, 2019)

Hey guys, I just finished the end-of-term exams! Here's my results!

Astronomy - Poor
Care of Magical Creatures - Outstanding
Charms - Outstanding
Defence Against the Dark Arts - Exceeds Expectations
History of Magic - Dreadful(as expected XD)
Herbology - Exceeds Expectations
Potions - Acceptable
Transfiguration - Exceeds Expectations

And now I'm in summer break! See you guys on September 1st!

Oh, but I'll still post occasionally to tell you guys about my summer adventures!


----------

